# [MSN / support video] ça marche ou pas ?

## anigel

EDIT : la solution existe : le HOWTO est là.

Salutatous !

J'ai posé la même question il y a longtemps sur ce même forum, mais à l'époque personne n'arrivait à faire marcher tout ça.

Je dispose à domicile d'une passerelle / firewall Gentoo, et de PC derrière, donc un qui tourne sous windows, et sur lequel fonctionne msn. Pour le moment je me passe des services de video chat / voice chat mais j'avoue que quitte à utiliser ce produit j'aimerais pouvoir en utiliser toutes les ficelles.

Mais, question bête : est-ce que ça marche ? L'un d'entre vous arrive-t'il à établir une connexion vidéo et/ou audio fonctionnelle à travers une passerelle iptables ? Si oui, je suis preneur de la méthode, quitte à l'avoir en brut et à devoir rédiger la doc idoine ensuite  :Smile: 

Merci d'avance de nous faire part de votre expérience !

----------

## zdra

vidéo/audio via msn je pense pas que ce soit possible, fin je pense pas que le protocole MS soit connu pour ce genre de choses...

Mais sinon tu peux utiliser gnomemeeting qui vient de sortir en version 1.0 et qui sait dialoguer avec netmeeting de windows  :Wink: 

Sinon pour les probleme de iptable j'en ai aucune idée  :Wink: 

----------

## sebbb

arf, je pense que zdra n'a pas compris la situation :

Tu as une passerelle sous linux (gentoo ?) et en réseaux local Windows avec msn...

Et tu demande comment configurer iptables pour faire marcher msn.

C'est ça ?

En tout cas moi c'est ce que j'ai compris.... :)

----------

## sebweb

Je vais pa st'aider bcp, mais moi j'ai ma passerelle sous gentoo avec iptables.

De temps en temps quand je veux profiter de la visio conférence avec msn, je reboot mon portable sous windows.

Et ca marche sans AUCUN probleme. J'ai jamais eut a changer ou adapter quoi que ce soit sur iptables.

Pour info, j'utilise ce script (Arno iptable firewall) :

http://rocky.eld.leidenuniv.nl/index-org.html

Que j'ai modifé pour l'adapter a gentoo.

----------

## anigel

Au contraire sebweb, si j'arrive à faire fonctionner msn en vidéo / audio avec ça, tu auras aidé bcp de monde je crois bien !!!

Merci pour le lien, je vais étudier ça très vite  :Smile:  !

----------

## ttgeub

sebweb merci pour le lien, ce script est absolument remarquable. Mais j'ai une question apres avoir rapidement parcouru les 2200 lignes du script, je n ai rien vu qui expliquerait un fonctionnement "automatique de MSN" dans ce script, peut etre est ce que je me trompe (il est 2h du mat), ce qui m'amène donc à te poser la question suivante : utilises tu UPnP ? En clair l'as tu emergé et lancé ?

----------

## sebweb

Upnp   :Question: 

Pour tout t'avouer je ne sait meme pas ce que c'est   :Embarassed: 

----------

## sebbb

 *anigel wrote:*   

> Au contraire sebweb, si j'arrive à faire fonctionner msn en vidéo / audio avec ça, tu auras aidé bcp de monde je crois bien !!!
> 
> Merci pour le lien, je vais étudier ça très vite :) !

 

Moi j'arrive à faire marcher l'audio à travers VMWare, et ça marche tres bien, par contre je sais pas ce que ça donne avec une web-cam (j'en ai pas).

Ce qui me gène c'est : est-ce qu'une web-cam sera bien reconnue par VMWare ???

Sinon pour iptables c'est ces 3 lignes qui font marcher le tout :

```
  iptables -F FORWARD

  iptables -A FORWARD -j ACCEPT

  iptables -A POSTROUTING -t nat -o ppp0 -j MASQUERADE
```

Voila....

----------

## sebweb

Tien un compatriotte Bordelais ... Et membre de l'ABUL si je ne m'abuse   :Wink: 

```

iptables -F FORWARD

iptables -A FORWARD -j ACCEPT

iptables -A POSTROUTING -t nat -o ppp0 -j MASQUERADE

```

Effectivement, je pense que ce sont ces quelques lignes qui doivent permettre a tout le traffic intrieure de sortire sans encombre et sans discrimination de port source   :Wink: 

Maintenant c'est certainement utils dans des cas comme cela, mais il n'empeche que ca pose des probleme de sécurité évident.

----------

## ttgeub

 *Quote:*   

> Sinon pour iptables c'est ces 3 lignes qui font marcher le tout : 

 

Ben ces quelques lignes ne font que le masquerading en faite et laisse tout passer sur la table forward et je suppose que lorsqu'anigel a fait ses tests s etaient comme ca chez lui. 

Mais pour certains type de protocoles ca ne suffit pas. En effet prenons un exemple simple :

Soit P la passerelle, M ma machine et S le serveur auquel je me connecte. 

Si M se connecte à S à travers P, toute l'authentification se fait en utilisant le meme port. L'initialisation de la connexion se fesant à partir de M, P enregistre le fait qu'il y ait une communication entre M et S sur ce port et lorsque des infos arrive à P sur ce port, il sait qu il faut les envoyer à M.

Trivial !

Mais lorsque S a finit l'authenfication, il "bind" le port pour pouvoir identifier d'autres personnes et envoie des informations à partir d'un autre port sur M donc sur P. Mais P ne sait pas que les infos provenant de ce port doivent etre "masquerader" sur M ... D'ou probleme !

La solution existe et est presente dans le noyau, il y a des modules pour FTP et IRC qui "trackent" ce type de connexions.

Dans les noyaux 2.4, il n'y a pas de modules pour MSN, UPnP est un petit logiciel qui fait (tres mal) le "track" à la place des modules du noyau et qui forward les ports sur M.

Le probleme d'anigel, c est qu'il n a pas reussi à faire marcher UPnP et il est à la rechercher désespéré (dépespérante y pourrait utiliser gnomemeeting   :Very Happy: ) d'une solution.

Comme ca marche chez vous, j entrevoie plusieurs possibilités :

1°/ UPnP -----> NON

2°/Utilisez vous un noyau 2.6 qui parait il contient un module pour MSN ?

3°/Le script utilise des fonctions de "mangling" pour marquer les packets MSN, mais j ai rien vu de significatif ....

----------

## sebbb

[off]

 *sebweb wrote:*   

> Tien un compatriotte Bordelais ... Et membre de l'ABUL si je ne m'abuse  :wink:

 

... vi, pas membre à part entière (je pas payer ma quotisation) mais je participe un peut sur la liste de diffusion :)

[/off]

 *sebweb wrote:*   

> Effectivement, je pense que ce sont ces quelques lignes qui doivent permettre a tout le traffic intrieure de sortire sans encombre et sans discrimination de port source  :wink: 
> 
> Maintenant c'est certainement utils dans des cas comme cela, mais il n'empeche que ca pose des probleme de sécurité évident.

 

Arf !

J'ai jamais dis que j'avais que ça comme règles, y'en à plein d'autre !

Ce que je voulais dire c'est que ces trois lignes sont nécessaires.... j'ai pas  dis que c'était suffisant...

D'autre part j'ai pas tout un réseau local derrière mon pc... juste VMWare de temps en temps...

Voila :)

----------

## sebweb

 *ttypub wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Comme ca marche chez vous, j entrevoie plusieurs possibilités :
> 
> 1°/ UPnP -----> NON
> ...

 

En ce qui me concerne, je laisse pour le moment ma passerelle en noyau 2.4. Le noyau 2.6 n'est "a mon sens" par suffisament mur pour une tel utilisation (attention j'ai pas dis que ca ne marcherais pas).

Je posterais ce soir mes fichiers de configurations. Ca permettra peut etre de faire avancer un peu le shmillblick

----------

## DomiX

Bonjour 

Peut-etre que cette documentation t'aideras http://gcu-squad.org/viewtip/83

bye

----------

## sebweb

Bon comme promis voici l'url pour récupérer mes fichier iptables

[url]

http://pupetmaster.free.fr/iptables

[/url]

et

[url]

http://pupetmaster.free.fr/iptables-firewall.conf

[/url]

Je le répete, c'est un fichier issu de arno iptables firewall que j'ai modifier pour adapter a gentoo.

Utiliser le a vos risque et péril.

Il suffit de copier le fichier  "iptables" dans /etc/init.d/

Ensuite placer le fichier de configuration iptables-firewall.conf dans /etc

Adapter le fichier de config a vos besoin bien évidement

- On le démare par /etc/init.d/iptables start

- On arette par  /etc/init.d/iptables stop

- On redemarage par  /etc/init.d/iptables restart

- On bloque tout le trafic avec /etc/init.d/iptables panic

- On peut voir les regle en cours avec /etc/init.d/iptables showstatus

- Les options save et restore permette des sauvegarder et de restaurer vos regles

- Pour lancer le firewall au démarge de la machine : rc-update add iptables default

----------

## Fraker

Bonjour les gens,

Ca fait un moment que ça bouge plus ici, je sais pas si t'as résolu ton problème mais en suivant ce HOW-TO simplissime, je peux utiliser MSN avec audio/video sans problème

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=159133&highlight=iptables+howto

----------

## ttgeub

Salut bonne idée de relancer ce thread, les vacances sont passés par la et les tests sont tombes à l'eau. Plus je pense à ce probleme, plus je suis certains que mon cher pote anigel c est plante dans sa config de firewall. Pourquoi tout simplement parceque ca marche chez vous et jamais chez lui ! De plus les regles iptables que vous utilisez sont triviales et n'apportent rien de revolutionnaire ou que je ne connaissais pas.

Donc à priori lorsqu'on a fait les tests anigel qui etait derriere la passerelle a du se planter dans sa config de firewall. Y a pu qu'à recommencer !

PS : ca peut arriver à tout le monde mon cher anigel 

 :Very Happy: 

----------

## anigel

Hélas pour le moment j'ai pas mal de boulot, et je dépile mes projets dans l'ordre. D'où mon manque d'activité sur ce thread. Mais qu'on ne s'y trompe pas : je reviens toujours sur ce qui pose problème tant que... ça pose problème justement  :Smile:  !

Actuellement je suis sur l'install de Gentoo sur Alphaserver 800, mais je testerais ça dès que possible  :Smile:  !

Merci pour vos liens en tous cas !

PS : /ignore superbement ttypub  :Laughing:  

----------

